# cutting thin strips?



## JRay8 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have an idea for a pen blank but it requires cutting very, very thin strips of wood. normally i do all of my straight cuts on the table saw but im not so sure about cutting strips this thin. does anyone have input on a good way to cut these strips? 
thanks a bunch


----------



## Timbo (Jan 26, 2012)

I just posted this the other day.  I plan to try it out because it looks like a good way to get thin strips that are exactly the same size.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/cutting-thin-strips-92116/


----------



## JRay8 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks! I think i will try that next time i am in the shop!


----------



## TerryDowning (Jan 26, 2012)

Alternately,
A band saw or scroll saw using a sled to hold the blank.

I have used my scroll saw with a sled to cut this strips, less kerf waste than a table saw.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 26, 2012)

If you're using a thin laminate sheet I would imagine something like a Fiskars picture trimmer with a small knife cutter might do the trick.  Just an idea...not sure what your plan is.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 26, 2012)

How thin is thin? You might consider wood edge banding if you want them that thin.


----------



## moke (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you ever tried a Gripper?  It can get to about 1/8...is that still to thick?


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Jan 26, 2012)

*Try this for thin strips*

JRay,

How about using one of those nifty little aluminum miter boxes with a small pull type back saw that has about 40 tpi.  I've seen them in model railroad hobby stores,  yourblank could be clamped with a small clamp to keep perfectly still and square.  Last time I remember seeing one they were about $14.00 that was some years ago.

Charlie


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Jan 26, 2012)

*Thin strips ready made*

JRay,

Just as I hit send I thought of another way to get those thin strips.

Does color of wood matter?  Tongue depressors can be purchased in a bulk box of several hundred.  

Some years ago while my daughter was in college she wanted school colors in a unique pen.  

I used tongue depressors, dyed them the appropriate colors in alcohol dye in quart jars, using my wifes vacuum sealer to get air out of pores of the wood and cause the dye to penetrate.  Wasn't perfect, but it made an interesting pen in school colors.  Not sure of the TD's thickness but it's perhaps 1/16 inch.   Believe the depressors are about 5/8 to 3/4 inch wide, hard maple I believe.  Easy to glue up.

Good luck,

Charlie


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jan 27, 2012)

*Cutting thin strips*

Here is the method I use a lot.  Note I shot this quick on a contractors saw at work.  Please use a zero clearance blade insert and proper safety precautions when using this method.  I works real well, I've cut maple strips as thin as 1/32";  Depends on the quality of your fence system, miter gauge / slot and saw blade.  Hope it helps


----------

